# PMQs Wait Time?



## IrelandMama (9 May 2014)

Hi there --- I'm married with two young children. My husband completed his BMQ this past February at Richelieu and was sent to CF Gagetown to await his occupational training. Then we got the bad news: it will not be beginning until October. Because he's going for his EGS Tech, the course itself is under 6 months, but he will be there (obviously) over 6 months. So does this not qualify us for a move/PMQ housing? Originally we'd asked for an OJE for him back home to ON --- offered to cover all the expenses of him coming back --- we've waited 2 months and never heard anything back except "we have received your application." Should we apply for the move/PMQ? Will it similarly take a long time to have a decision made? Should we just start looking at rentals near the base and just move ourselves? We've been apart 6 months now --- don't want it to drag on unnecessarily.  Obviously I'm aware that after his course is complete, we could be posted anywhere and would have to move again. That's not a problem to me; it's the prospect of living apart for a  year+ that is. Thanks in advance for any guidance.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 May 2014)

Sorry, you don't "apply" to be moved, the CAF moves your husband and his D, HG & E (Dependents, Household good & effects) after he has reached career status, which is completion of QL3 occupation training, or 3 years service - whichever comes first.

Because of the timeline he will be spending in Gagetown, there may be a slight chance to have his posting status changed to allow a move at public expense, but I wouldn't count on it or plan for it.  You could very well end up waiting for his course to finish.

I don't say this lightly;  I grew up with a father who was Air Force and gone a lot in his job, and I've been away from home lots too over the last 24+ years.  I missed my first anniversary while I was away on course...you get the idea.

In the meantime, are you close to a Base or Wing or anything?  There are usually some great family support groups and resources on or close to bases.  Not a perfect solution for now, but most times "something is better than nothing" rings true.  A chance to meet and share with other spouses who are going thru the exact same things you are.

If you ever need it, the CF Member Assistance Program is there for you.  Don't hesitate to call and use it!  Sometimes having someone to talk to is worth its weight in gold.

Also, a link to CF Morale and Welfare Services.  

The best advice I can give knowing what I know, is for your husband to address this thru his chain of command at the School in Gagetown.  Also, do it so as not to piss anyone off - that will be counter productive.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 May 2014)

Just to add something.  WHEN the happy day does come and you get to move, it will be done via something called the CFIRP (Canadian Forces Intergraded Relocation Program).  This program is 'delivered' to CF families thru the contractor, Brookfield Global Relocation Services.

Because there is lots of reading that comes with this to understand what you are/aren't entitled to, what costs are or may be covered (they won't pay to move your pet elephant if you have one...as an example  ;D), I thought I give you 1 more link;  you can start the policy research and reading and be proactive when the time comes.  This will help you and give you something to look forward to and might make the experience that much more enjoyable, or at LEAST somewhat less painful.

CF IRP    Use the latest one.


----------



## IrelandMama (9 May 2014)

Hi "Eye in the Sky";---

Thanks so much for your reply. Sorry about my lack of understanding and/or complete lack of lingo capabilities --- I'm still working at understanding all of it. It's certainly a tad overwhelming at times; a lot like trying to balance on your head and speak an unintelligible foreign language simultaneously. He actually just contacted me this evening; his course start date has been moved up to September 15th --- a welcome bit of news. 

And I agree with you: we certainly have a lot to adjust to, now being a military family --- most especially the long periods of separation. While neither one of us come from military heritage, we both had to contend with working absentee fathers --- so I hear you on that account. 

Unfortunately, we live no where near a base. (Part of the main reason why we likely heard nothing about our OJE --- Oshawa base is a good 1.5 hour commute from us. Trenton is about 50 minutes away. Nothing but satellite recruiting offices really.) 

I was unaware of the CF Member Assistance Program or the CF Morale and Welfare Services group --- I will take advantage of that; it is definitely helpful to have someone to speak with that understands the system better and can advise accordingly.

Thankfully my husband is good at keeping his head down and behaving himself; he did very well at Basic. (Won a couple of awards --- very proud of him  

I'm sure you can (as many, many others of the CF family before and after me) understand that crushing feeling your experience when your children are missing their parent. It has been a long 6 months. Our youngest (an infant) doesn't know her father, and it's devastating at times. 

My conviction in being a part of the CF is unaltered. Trying, certainly.  Thank you for your compassion and guidance --- it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## IrelandMama (9 May 2014)

I guess I'll have to leave the elephant behind, then.  

Much appreciated. And I think you're right --- it will, if anything, give me something to look forward to. 

Thanks again.


----------

